# 2021 Season Of Giving - Pay It Forward - Free Items



## catfish (Nov 5, 2021)

2021 Has not been a good as we all hoped it would be. But still better than 2020. I really hope 2022 is back to normal and all the bike shows  
happen !!!

So, once again in this season of giving thanks, I feel it is time to "Pay it Forward". So I am offering up this item for free. And I will mail it for free. The only catch is, that to claim this item, you must put up and item for free to offer up to someone else. Pay it forward and keep this going.

Please be safe, and have a Merry Christmas!

Catfish

One pair of original finger grips.


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 5, 2021)

Thanks for bringing this back, Ed!
I'll dig through the shop for something to contribute! 😎


----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2021)

Let's get this started !!!


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 6, 2021)

I’ll be busy the next couple days then I’ll dig through my stash 

I have a lot better stuff then last year since I’ve been balls deep in this hobby the past year


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 6, 2021)

Ok...mine will be a 2 parter...

#1
This will have to be a pick-up only freebie, I don't ship large items.

Free to good home- Wards Hawthorne Ladies parts

Frame,fork,stem,bars,grips,chainring,fenders, & 1/2 a tank





































Whoever repainted this neglected to remove the masking tape on the head badge & it's really on there. I removed some with a rag & kerosene.

** I will post something(s) to mail for the Pay It Forward tomorrow, but wanted to get this frame a new home.

** I will only claim one freebie for myself...

Cheers


----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2021)

Grips are spoken for. The person will post an item tomorrow.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 6, 2021)

Here we go 
Happy Holidays 
Walsco lock in working order with key


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 6, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> Ok...mine will be a 2 parter...
> 
> #1
> This will have to be a pick-up only freebie, I don't ship large items.
> ...



I forgot to mention...bike is in Canyon Lake, Texas


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 7, 2021)

#2 - free item, free shipping

2 pairs of new grips, 1 pair of  SNAFU MTB/BMX lock-ons & 1 pair of Cruiser stitch-grips.


----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2021)

Please make sure to thank the person for the item and post on here that you got it. 

  Thank you


----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 12, 2021)

If nobody wants my offerings, I can pull them & try again with something else...


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 12, 2021)

Cool. I'm game. I have stuff to give. Question: does receiver pay for shipping (unless stated otherwise)?


----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2021)

J-wagon said:


> Cool. I'm game. I have stuff to give. Question: does receiver pay for shipping (unless stated otherwise)?



No. The person doing the giving, pays the shipping.


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2021)

Bump


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 22, 2021)

I’ll try to add somthing in the next few of days .


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 22, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Here we go
> Happy Holidays
> Walsco lock in working order with key
> 
> View attachment 1508255



The lock plus this little pile.


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## tanksalot (Nov 28, 2021)

I got this a few years back in the free thread from a generous fellow Caber . I believe I remember who it was but I’m not certain. I accepted this badge at the time because I had the bike to put it on and was intending to restore the bike . That never happened and I sold the bike. I didn’t have the heart to sell the badge . I feel this is the proper thing to do . The badge is free shipped  in The USA or PR . Happy Holidays and let’s get this thread active ! All I ask is who ever gets this is to put on a item of similar value to help keep this thread going .


----------



## nightrider (Dec 4, 2021)

These came from the Memphis Schwinn shop that closed 6 or 7 years ago. Nos, not sure of age 60s, 80's ?


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 5, 2021)

Merry Christmas!
Any bike person here wanna come get this?
FREE!!!








All original.😁


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 5, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Merry Christmas!
> Any bike person here wanna come get this?
> FREE!!!
> View attachment 1522357View attachment 1522358View attachment 1522359
> All original.😁



How cool


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 15, 2021)

Lots of generosity happening - let’s keep it going!

The only catch is, that to claim this item, you must put up and item for free to offer up to someone else. Pay it forward and keep this going.

Send me your mailing addy via pm


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 15, 2021)

The only catch is, that to claim this item, you must put up and item for free to offer up to someone else. Pay it forward and keep this going.

Send me your mailing addy via pm


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 15, 2021)

The only catch is, that to claim this item, you must put up and item for free to offer up to someone else. Pay it forward and keep this going.

Send me your mailing addy via pm


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 15, 2021)

I know there is Schwinn nut out there that needs this in the box nos schwinn tube, pm me it's yours


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 15, 2021)

Rustngrease said:


> I know there is Schwinn nut out there that needs this in the box nos schwinn tube, pm me it's yours


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 15, 2021)

Morrow top spoken for tagging @Rustngrease


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 16, 2021)

Valve caps spoken for tagging @Lonestar


----------



## flyingtaco (Dec 16, 2021)

I was gifted the bell from @Rustngrease. Here is my gift. A large size Schwinn bag
Greg


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 18, 2021)

I claimed the valve caps from @markivpedalpusher, so I am posting more goodies...

Vintage fishing reels, free of charge, shipped!




















I still have the grips I posted a while ago, & the Ladies Wards frame & Parts for someone to claim...

Merry Christmas CABErs!



PM me to claim


----------



## ogre (Dec 24, 2021)

Resurrecting the good will thread! 

Deal or no deal, this crap's gotta go! 

Visit scenic central Illinois and grab it all, or pay for shipping* and it's yours! I've got boxes!

** - I don't operate an automobile so shipping in continental USA will be leisurely, at best, and costly, at worst*

• Choice of discarded cruiser handlebars, as shown.  

Leftmost specimen wrapped in funky black foam for ease of surfboard or beach friend or whatever?

At viewer's right is recently-purchased, slightly-pinched Wald. Oops!

Middle two are middling, but lovely:





• Tetanus vaccine up to date? You'll love this matching Delta headlight and battery holder, for free!

Maybe the lens is worth saving?





• How about some chainrings? Two are Schwinn, one is not:





• This will probably cost a bunch to ship, but I don't need it - 1966-dated Schwinn cloverleaf sprocket and crank:








• Last but not least! Put a repaired patina green 1950s Schwinn 9-hole rack behind your backside, for whatever it costs to ship in the continental US:





Happy end of 2021!

See anything you want? Pay it forward!

PM or email ogreislord@yahoo.com to claim your "free" stuff! 

Depending on debacle, maybe more to come?


----------



## Billythekid (Dec 24, 2021)

Pm sent


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 24, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> The lock plus this little pile.
> 
> View attachment 1516439



Spoken for 
Happy Holidays


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 24, 2021)

ogre said:


> Resurrecting the good will thread!
> 
> Deal or no deal, this crap's gotta go!
> 
> ...



PM sent. I am in Central Illinois.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 25, 2021)

I finally got up off my chair warmer and found a couple items I can put on the table.
The first is this mini drill press style vise. I have used it to hold small parts for bikes. I had a couple pieces of bike tire cut for pads but I cannot find them. Easy to do though. 


The second item so far is a book we all can enjoy. Schwinn Bicycles by James Hurd and Jim Pridmore. It is in good condition with a little wear but I don't see any torn pages. I do not see the jacket, if it turns up before I ship it is yours as well.
The only downside is for me to ship these, I cannot do so until next Friday. So if you are patient or wanting to learn to be these items are for you!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 25, 2021)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I finally got up off my chair warmer and found a couple items I can put on the table.
> The first is this mini drill press style vise. I have used it to hold small parts for bikes. I had a couple pieces of bike tire cut for pads but I cannot find them. Easy to do though.
> View attachment 1533748
> 
> ...



I’ll take the book


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 25, 2021)

Pm sent


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 25, 2021)

It's yours man.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 25, 2021)

I had 2 copies and I tried reading then both at once. It made me cross-eyed for a week so back down to one.


----------



## flyingtaco (Dec 25, 2021)

Schwinn bike bag is gifted.


----------



## ogre (Dec 28, 2021)

All of my gifts are pending gifting but I wish you all a hearty happy new year nonetheless

there's that EDIT feature

send cat food

she's tasted blood

*never* post your throwaway email address on a vintage bicycle forum


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 28, 2021)

Ladies Wards frame & parts have been claimed.
@higgens 

Thank you!


----------

